# Gtechniq C4 4yr test results



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Test subject was a 2006 Mini Cooper.
Owned from new.
Car kept on the drive fully exposed to the harsh afternoon sun.
About 4 years ago I prepped the trim with multiple hits of APC to remove years of crud left by lesser trim treatments.
Then an IPA wipedown.
The C4 was applied following Gtechniq instructions using the pads supplied.
Buffed with a microfibre.

Over 4 yrs all I do is wash and dry trim.
No C2v3 or other top ups.

Some pics of how C4 is holding out.


The rear gets the afternoon sun the most.
Rear trim holding out well


Rain gutter on rear now failing

Rain gutter on other sides still good


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

My thoughts are that the rain gutters are more flexible than the main trim.
During summer they probably expand and contract more and this flex is causing C4 to flake off.
I would welcome comments from other C4 users on this failure.
Maybe I didn't prep that gutter as well as the rest but it seems too much of a coincidence that this part gets the full blast of the sun.......during the summer at any rate.

Now the application of C4 coincided with the arrival of my second sprog so the Mini only gets washed every month or so unlike my Zed as there just isn't enough time in my schedule to pamper all the cars.
Whether this increases the longevity also I don't know.

Anyway, I can't recommend C4 highly enough.
Thanks for reading AND A BIG THANK YOU TO GTECHNIQ for inventing C4:thumb:

PS. If C1, C4 and C5 are all the same they too must have awesome longevity.
If I had more spare time I'd put them all on all my cars:lol:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

good to see it holding out well for you but on the gutters i _suspect_ that you may have had a too thick layer on here which lead to the "crazing" effect.

on application - just be 100% sure to remove excess product as correctly applied c4 flexes with the substrate with no flaking.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your photos and info. What do you do now to correct the trim with crazing on?


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

turbosnoop said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos and info. What do you do now to correct the trim with crazing on?


we recommend scrubbing with a medium brush using a relatively strong APC mix.


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

I bought some c4 for my jeep trim which was grey faded to light grey, didn't make any difference really to it, I don't know if it was too faded but after hearing how great it was I was not impressed at all with it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I just hope you wash the sprog more regularly then the car. 
Great durability 4 years wouldn't have thought possible. 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Rammy said:


> I bought some c4 for my jeep trim which was grey faded to light grey, didn't make any difference really to it, I don't know if it was too faded but after hearing how great it was I was not impressed at all with it.


Have you tried solution finish?
That's great for bringing back faded trim.

Gonz.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Erm might have to try this on wifes GLA it has arch and skirt trims in black platic. Just had my first C5 experience which I have been very pleased with.


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Have you tried solution finish?
> That's great for bringing back faded trim.
> 
> Gonz.


I'm still reeling after the price of a thimble of C4 :wall:


----------

